# SB-700 vs SB-800



## DanielLewis76

Hi,

I have the money put aside for an SB-700 but a colleague has just brought in an SB-800 to see if I fancy buying it. It looks like the 800 is technically a better flash but the 700 has a better menu and has the hard filters that change settings on the camera. 

Does anyone have advice on what one to choose?


----------



## Designer

Are they the same price?  Both used?


----------



## Trever1t

The SB-800 is a workhorse. I have 4 of them. Can't go wrong if the price is right.


----------



## DanielLewis76

The 800 will be cheaper than the 700.... Looks brand new. Probably around $200.


----------



## tirediron

That's a VERY good price for a good-condition '800 - if I saw one at that price here, I'd grab it regardless.


----------



## Derrel

Ohhhh, SB 800 for two bills? BUY IT NOW!!!!!!!!!  I have been using mine since 2005. Best flash I have ever owned. I thought it was substantially better, and a bit more powerful, than the SB 600. Compared to the SB 28DX and SB 16 and SB 24 and SB 20 that came before, the SB 800 is a Rolls-Royce. I really like the control system on the SB 800, and the "*fifth battery*" compartment that slides on and adds that extra AA battery REALLY makes the flash recycle faster when you need that.


----------



## hirejn

I like both. However, I would not buy another SB-700 because it doesn't accept battery packs. The 800 does and it's essential for what I do. I think the control system is better on the 700, but I think the 700 can control fewer groups than the 800. The 700 is a high-end consumer flash, but limitations prevent it from being widely used by pros. The 800 is an old-gen pro flash, before the 900 series. I would get an 800 or 910, but not another 700. I need battery packs. Both the 800 and 900's are more powerful than the 700. Since you're not a pro, I'd recommend the 700 or lower just to play around with and learn from. When your images demand it, get a bigger flash.


----------



## Trever1t

Seeing as they sell for $300-$350 in my area I'd jump all over a 5th SB-800 for $200


----------



## kundalini

I have three 800s and a 600.  I'd buy another 800 in an instant if I needed one.  Screw the menu.  It's easy enough to figure out.


----------



## baturn

Please buy the 700 and direct the seller of the 800 to me.


----------



## Gavjenks

> I would not buy another SB-700 because it doesn't accept battery packs.


ALL flashes accept battery packs after a quick trip to radio shack and a little bit of soldering.


----------

